# Janet Van Dyne, tiny cat, big personality



## Spidercatshuman (Aug 28, 2014)

After battling diarrhea for ages, we finally got a diagnosis from a specialist. Janet had advanced FIP affecting specifically her colon and it was progressing rapidly. Her appetite was in decline, so we made the call that it was time, yesterday.

She passed peacefully in my wife's arms, sucking on a pill pocket and surrounded by friends and family. She was two months shy of her second birthday. We miss her desperately. She was the worst cat and the best cat all at once and there will never be another like her. We're devastated.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no, I am so sorry.  Not even two years old. 

Sending hugs and warm thoughts.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

So sorry to read this. Know exactly what you mean by Best Cat Worst Cat - had one of those myself. Left a HUGE hole in my heart and life when he flew over the bridge.

Much sympathy.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry for your loss....2 yrs. is way too young. Janet will waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for you.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So sorry to read of your loss.


----------

